# ربط مولدين معا



## moha1985 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يوجد مولدين كهربائيين 

الأول 850 kva

و الثاني 11 kva

اريد تصميم دائرة الكترونية لكي لربط بين المحركين

الفكرة هي كما يلي :-

المولد ذو القدرة الكبيرة يعمل خلال النهار فقط والمولد ذو القدرة الصغيرة يعمل طوال اليوم

اريد تصميم دائرة الكترونية فيها اجهزة كونتاكتور

بحيث احصل في الآخر على مفتاح ذو وضعين وهما

اما تشغبل المولدين او تشغيل مولد واحد

و ختاما اتمنى من الادارة عدم حذف الموضوع 

لأنه اول موضوع لي

وانا محتاج للمساعدة من قبل الأخوة في المنتدى

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحبا بك معنا
هذا الموضوع أعتقد تمت اجابته فى أقسام الهندسة الكهربية و ايضا توجد أجهزة تباع لهذا الغرض، فلو كان استبدال مولد بآخر كانت المسألة سهلة لكن مشكلة توصيل مولد بآخر تحتاج تشغيل المولد الثانى و مراقبة الجهد حتى يتكافئ ويصبح عند دخول الثانى ينقسم الحمل بما يناظر قدرة كل مولد فلا يتحمل المولد الصغير أكثر من طاقته و الإنتظار حتى يتطابق الوجه (الطور) بين المولدين لأن اختلاف الطور يسبب اختلاف فرق جهد مسببا قصر أو تحميل زائد على المولدات


----------



## moha1985 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> مرحبا بك معنا
> هذا الموضوع أعتقد تمت اجابته فى أقسام الهندسة الكهربية و ايضا توجد أجهزة تباع لهذا الغرض، فلو كان استبدال مولد بآخر كانت المسألة سهلة لكن مشكلة توصيل مولد بآخر تحتاج تشغيل المولد الثانى و مراقبة الجهد حتى يتكافئ ويصبح عند دخول الثانى ينقسم الحمل بما يناظر قدرة كل مولد فلا يتحمل المولد الصغير أكثر من طاقته و الإنتظار حتى يتطابق الوجه (الطور) بين المولدين لأن اختلاف الطور يسبب اختلاف فرق جهد مسببا قصر أو تحميل زائد على المولدات



اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي

ولكن انا سالت غن تصميم دائرة للتحكم 

فهل يمكن المساعدة واعطاء فكرة التصميم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا أعلم عن ماذا سألت ووضعت المشكلات التى تعترض إيجاد الحل فليست لدى خبرة كافية فى المولدات حتى أستطيع التحكم فى مشاركة الأحمال و التحكم فى سرعة المولدات حتى تتطابق الفازات ثم تستمر فى المطابقة بعد التوصيل


----------



## فائق حمادي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*hint*

As Majid said
you can use 2 phase detectors and compactor, and when you get zero phase difference and same voltage apply the connection signal to the main contactors


----------



## emad wali ali (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز هناك فرق هائل بين المولدتين من ناحية القدرة ولو فرضنا ان المولتين ذو فارق نسبي محمدود فانه بالامكان ربط المولدتين باستخدام جهاز التحويل الاوتو ماتيكي مع ربط تايمر 24 ساعة لتنظيم عمل كل مولدة حسب الوقت الذي تريدة وشكرا وفقك الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## المهندس ارشود (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الزميل المهندس المحترم 
السلام عليكم 
يمكن تصميم الدائرة بواسطة 
1: مفتاح مغناطيسي عدد 2 ( كونتاكتور)
2: تايمر (timer ) عدد1 
هذة الدائرة هي للتحكم فقط 
اما دائرة القدرة فيتم تركيبها


----------



## waheeb2009 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

moha1985 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يوجد مولدين كهربائيين
> 
> ...



لم تذكر في طلبك ما اذا كنت في حاجة الى استمرار التيار الكهربائي ام لا وهل انقطاع التيار لفترة بسيطة غير مقبول .. لو توضح يكون افضل .
تقريبا ً لديك حمل كبير في وقت النهار ولا تستعمله في المساء والدليل هو الفارق الكبير بين الحملين 850 ك ف ا و11 ك ف ا ..
في حالة طلب عدم انقطاع التيار وقت التبديل فهذا يتطلب اجهزة ربط محددة تقوم على تماثل المولدين قبل الربط بينهما الاثنين ..
في الحالة الثانية وهي عدم اهمية انقطاع التيار الكهربائي لفترة ثواني معدودات فهنا يمكن التخلي عن الاجهزة التي تكلمنا عليها في الحالة الاولى .. أي ان يتم تشغيل مولد الثاني بعد فصل الاول من الشبكة ..
في الحالة الاولى 
انت بحاجة الى لوحة تحكم ( Control Panel ) تتضمن الادوات التالية :
1 - مفتاح متحكم فيه كهربائيا يناسب القوة الكهربائية للمولد المربوط اليه يسمى ( Switchgear) 
2 _ ادوات قياس كل من التردد ( HZ- Frequencymeter ) الجهد ( VOLTS- Voltmeter ) , وشدة التيار ( Amps - ammeter ) والاداة المهمة (Phasemeter - Power Factor - cos 0) ، بالاضافة الى متحكم بالسرعة للمحرك ..
3 _ مفتاح التأريض لابد ان يكون مرافق لكل مولد ويقوم احدهم فقط بالتوصيل في حالة الربط الثنائي ( parallelization ) ..
اذا لم تكن هذه المعلومات كافية ارجو الافادة ..
​


----------

